# ما تفوتش الفرصة تجميع محرك مرسيدس V8 فيديو (صوت و صورة)



## مهندس درجة اولى (18 يناير 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم​ 
نظراً لأن كل مهندس ميكانيكا يحب يشوف كيفية تجميع محرك سيارة حقيقى , أحضرت لكم فيلم تجميع محرك V8 فى مصنع مرسيدس. الفيلم مفيد جداً جداً لكل من لم يرى تجميع محرك سيارة من قبل, و لا تنسوا المشاركات والدعاء و السلام مسك الختام.

الرابط
↓↓↓
حمل من هنا​


----------



## بحار العلم (19 يناير 2008)

حاولت تحميله ولم استطع برجاء مراجعة الرابط او تحميله على موقع mihd.net لانه يحتفظ بالملفات مدة طويلة واسهل فى التعامل من الرابيدشير
وعلى كل شكرا على مجهودك

:56:


----------



## م.أنس اسكندراني (19 يناير 2008)

وأنا أضم صوتي إلى صوت الأخ بحار العلم
كما أشكرك على مشاركاتك ياأخي
حبذا لو ترفع الملف على موقع mihd.net ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## عمر محمد3 (20 يناير 2008)

شكرا جارى التحميل وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## م مصطفى حماده (21 يناير 2008)

جاري التحميل 
شكرا جزيلا


----------



## zima (21 يناير 2008)

بارك الله فيك وجاري التحميل


----------



## أحمد الطــــيــــب (21 يناير 2008)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

الف شكر و الفلم رائع فعلا


----------



## مهندس درجة اولى (21 يناير 2008)

مشكور يا جماعة على المرور و سأحاول رفع الفيلم على موقع آخر ان شاء الله.


----------



## محمود222 (23 يناير 2008)

:73: 
جزاااااك اللــــــــــه خيــــرااااا..............


لكـــــــن الرابـــــــــط مـــــش شغــــااااال ...........


----------



## ابو خليل الرايق (23 يناير 2008)

*شكرا اخي الكريم*

شكرا اخي الكريم ولكن الرابط لا يعمل او علي الانتظار 87 دقيقة من اجل التحميل فهل هذا وارد ؟
الرجاء الايضاح


----------



## ابو خليل الرايق (23 يناير 2008)

*شكرا*

جاري التحميل وفقك الله


----------



## عماد رمزى (23 يناير 2008)

مرسى كرا اوى يا بشمهندس وربنا يبارك فيك


----------



## المهندس رائد محمد (24 يناير 2008)

يعطيك العافيه وفيديو جميل


----------



## sollom (24 يناير 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## أنس نصير (24 يناير 2008)

جزاك الله خير 
كلشي تمام يسلمو إيديك


----------



## heart_beat292 (24 يناير 2008)

يعطيك العافيه وفيديو جميل


----------



## عبدالرحمن حسام (25 يناير 2008)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## eng_mhem (25 يناير 2008)

جزاك الله خي
و على فكرة الرابط شغال تمام


----------



## ali_feto7 (25 يناير 2008)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## فنى فريش (25 يناير 2008)

شكرااااااااا وجارى التحميل


----------



## اراس الكردي (28 يناير 2008)

جزاك الله عنا كل خير
ولكن الرابط لم يشتغل وبصراحة الرابدشير مزعج جدا بالنسبة للتحميل


----------



## عبدالله الشوافي (29 يناير 2008)

لم استطع التحميل
ماهي خطوات التحميل من رابيدشير وشكرا


----------



## طارق الصافي (29 يناير 2008)

بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم ...جاري التحميل


----------



## العقاب الهرم (29 يناير 2008)

thaaaaaaanks bro


----------



## فيلسوف مهندس (29 يناير 2008)

جاري التحميل
جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## احمد العربي يهندس (30 يناير 2008)

جاري التحميل وشكرا


----------



## asadfahd (26 يونيو 2008)

*شكر خاص ليك يابشمهندس على الفيديو الجميل*

انا حملت الفيديو من رابيدشير و
رفعته لكم على موقع zshare 

http://www.zshare.net/video/14245744023e9cea


----------



## اسلام القلاوى (26 يونيو 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## محمود الزينى (27 يونيو 2008)

انا مش عارف اشكرك إزاى ربنا يوفقك


----------



## hussam yusuf (27 يونيو 2008)

من لم يشكر الناس لم يشكر الله . شكراااااااااا


----------



## نايف علي (27 يونيو 2008)

رابط آخر رفعته لكم على ifile.it

http://ifile.it/2v8staz


----------



## غير حقيقي (27 يونيو 2008)

مشكووووووووور جدا


----------



## كونكورد (27 يونيو 2008)

بارك الله فيك وجاري التحميل


----------



## سيد الوحش (28 يونيو 2008)

thhhaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaanks alot


----------



## kamal007 (28 يونيو 2008)

شكرا جاري التحميل ....................


----------



## mazenz (28 يونيو 2008)

شكرا يا هندسه ... جارى التحميل


----------



## HMS (28 يونيو 2008)

*الله يوفق كل من رفع الفيديو ..

قليلة في حقكم كلمة شكر ..*


----------



## محمدكمال الميكان (29 يونيو 2008)

بارك الله فيك ودمت ذخرا للاسلام العظيم


----------



## الحازم بن احمد (3 سبتمبر 2008)

الف الف شكر


----------



## حديد سابك (3 سبتمبر 2008)

جزيت خيرا..
تحياتي...........


----------



## فرج البل (3 سبتمبر 2008)

م.أنس اسكندراني قال:


> وأنا أضم صوتي إلى صوت الأخ بحار العلم
> كما أشكرك على مشاركاتك ياأخي
> حبذا لو ترفع الملف على موقع Mihd.net ولك جزيل الشكر


 واتمنى ان تتواصل معى يا اخى العزيز لكونى عضوا جديدا


----------



## فرج البل (3 سبتمبر 2008)

ياخى جزاك الله خيرا نريد نتحصل على هذا الملف ولكن كل ماندخل على الرابط يكون فيهerrorبالله ايه الحل


----------



## رحيل العمر (4 سبتمبر 2008)

مشكورررررررررر

يعطيك العافية


----------



## الشماخ (5 سبتمبر 2008)

شكراً على امجهود


----------



## مهندس نورس (5 سبتمبر 2008)

شكرا وجزاك الله خير.


----------



## a_alsayad (6 سبتمبر 2008)

شكرا اخي الكريم وجاري التحميل
تحياتي لك


----------

